# ICC Zoning Inspector Exam (ICZ) Advice



## James Farrow (Sep 24, 2018)

Hello, everyone. 

I am new to posting in this forum, but I have been reading for some weeks.  

I am posting because I need advice, my employer is now requiring me to get my Zoning Inspector Certification (2012 version). 

Is there any advice or study guides for this exam?  It seems to be hard to find much information on this exam? 

There are only 2 books required for this exam (2002 Legal Aspectz, and 2012 IZC), so it seems like it would be relatively simple, but from the one person I know who took the exam (failed) said it was the most challenging one she has taken (She had a Masters Degree and many ICC certs, and decades of experience, so she is no novice).  She said the questions were very obscure and scenerio based, but said she didn't really know how to explain them.  

Anyway, sorry for the long post, I am just trying to see if anyone has any advice for study guides or practice tests that give you an idea of what to expect?  I have already read both books cover to cover several times.  

The confusing thing is the IZC, is completely different than our Municipal Zoning code, so it is easy to get sections confused with the codes that I actually use and the IZC codes (Our city has not adopted the ICZ, and almost all sections are different, so its not like the IBC and IPMC -which we did adopt, where you actually use the codes and learn from your everyday job.) 

Thank-You in advanced.


----------



## JCraver (Sep 25, 2018)

I hate to disagree too harshly with your colleague but when I took it (~2014) it was definitely one of the easier ones - so much so that I barely remember it.  What I do remember is that most of the questions were in the IZC, although there were some from the Legal book.

Always, always, always, tab the chapters and the index of each book you're allowed to take.  Take a highlighter and go through the book (easy here because these 2 are tiny) and highlight all the section headings (101.1, 101.2, etc) - this makes them easier to find when you ask the index where to go.

I'm not a big fan of the ICC website, but I always encourage everyone to take the practice exam(s) offered in the Learning Center.  They cost a little money, but were worth it to me when I was testing.  Go here:  https://learn.iccsafe.org/ihtml/application/student/interface.icc/index.htm   then search "zoning".

Good luck with the test.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 25, 2018)

It was a very easy test that I took on a whim But then again I had over 17 years working in zoning and building. Get familiar with the definitions and follow the advice above.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 25, 2018)

Same as above, this is an easy test. There was questions from legal book but I had finished this test with over half my time remaining and felt confident enough to submit without reviewing any questions.


----------



## James Farrow (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank You for everyone's help.  

I did look at ICC, they only offer online classes and quizes for the 2015 version.  

I will probably not be taking it for at least a month.


----------



## JCraver (Sep 25, 2018)

Not enough has changed between the 2012 and 2015 IZC for it to make a difference - I'd still suggest taking the course.  It will get you familiar with how the questions are framed, and what sections of which book to be most familiar with.

It does cost money though, and I think if you have a good handle on both books you can pass it without.  Depends on how much you want to gamble - ~$80 for a practice test that's close enough to right, or ~$200 if you fail the exam and have to take it again.


----------



## JCraver (Sep 25, 2018)

To be clear:  I'm not pimping for ICC.  But when I was testing, their practice exams helped me as much as anything else I did.  They really did that part right, at least back in '14.


----------



## James Farrow (Sep 25, 2018)

I did register for the 2015 IZC class on the ICC, it seems helpful. 
I also registered on a site called ibcode.com that a coworker advised, and they have a 2012 version.  So hopefully between the two sites, I will get an idea for the test. 

I am pretty new to this type of work, and right now the only ICC cert I have is the Property Maintenance and Housing Inspector (2012) Cert.

A slightly related question I have, is how similar is the Permit Tech cert to the Zoning Inspector?  I see they both require the same materials, the 2 books, IZC and Legal Aspects (only it looks like the permit tech has more questions, in the same amount of time?)  That cert is not required, but since I already have the books, and by the time I take (and hopefully pass) the Zoning Inspector  test will be very familiar with both books, I was wondering if it would be beneficial to take that one while the books are all still fresh in my mind?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 25, 2018)

James Farrow said:


> I was wondering if it would be beneficial to take that one while the books are all still fresh in my mind?



Yes definitely
 I have always taken two related exams on the same day and have advised my inspectors to do the same. Schedule the one you are required to pass last and the other one first. You will be surprised at how many times you will pass both exams

My employers have always paid for my exams so that has not been a factor


----------



## James Farrow (Sep 25, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> Yes definitely
> I have always taken two related exams on the same day and have advised my inspectors to do the same. Schedule the one you are required to pass last and the other one first. You will be surprised at how many times you will pass both exams
> 
> My employers have always paid for my exams so that has not been a factor



What is the difference between the two exams? Other than the number of questions of course.  

They are the only 2 exams that I can find that have the exact same books (and only two very small books).  So how different are the questions? 


My employer will only pay for required exams (which for my position is only the IPMC and IZC).


----------

